# 2008 CPC Test



## sonyamart (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a question that I hope someone can help me with. What is the cut off date for taking the 2008 coding exam? In January 2009 do you have to take the 2009 exam?
 Thanks


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, I believe that is the rules.


----------



## sonyamart (Dec 6, 2008)

okiesawyers said:


> Yes, I believe that is the rules.



Thanks Amy


----------

